# Which is better?



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I plan on sometime next to either turbo charge my car (which the guy at the place said would put me up at 250 hp) or to super charge it, I haven't look for anything on a supercharger, but in your opinion, which on is better?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

type r question...search.

turbo is better


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) what the heck car do you have? For all we know you've got a russian copy of a renault or something.
2) please read stickies. Use the search function. In general, look around for a little while before joining and immediately posting a question.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Sentra SER said:


> I plan on sometime next to either turbo charge my car (which the guy at the place said would put me up at 250 hp) or to super charge it, I haven't look for anything on a supercharger, but in your opinion, which on is better?


If you really want a forced induction car, I would sell the sentra and get a turbo car. If you must boost a sentra, I'd either rebuild the whole engine and go with a turbo, or SC for a extreme low boost aplication on a stock engine. Then prey to the tensal gods and hope your rods don't snap. Don't forget piston ring gods. They will be angry if the fuel and managment is not tunned right.

I wouldn't trust the engine or the tranny to hold over 200HP. It is not a very strong car to start with.

Why does everyone want to turbo a non turbo car? Stop reading supperstreet!!!!! If you really have that much money, spend 25K on a new 300HP stang, or 45K on a 400HP vette or 25-27K on a used C5. Or get a WRX, or Neon SRT-4, or STi, EVO, anything.......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok..........you boost a sentra and pay the insurance no problem...........
now go and buy a corvette...any corvette i dont care what it is or what hp it has you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO INSURE IT and if you can than you are an exception...we are not. this is why the tuners came around, they anted fast cars with low insurance. <paraphrased from mikes article in NPM :thumbup: by the way good one mike :cheers: )


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok..........you boost a sentra and pay the insurance no problem...........
> now go and buy a corvette...any corvette i dont care what it is or what hp it has you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO INSURE IT and if you can than you are an exception...we are not. this is why the tuners came around, they anted fast cars with low insurance. <paraphrased from mike' (hall's) article in NPM :thumbup: by the way good one mike :cheers: )


you ask mike young how the insurance is on his car and compair it to any stock turbo car and the differance will be insain. i have no tickets and no crashes and its still stupid expencive.
EDIT: DAMN! i hit the wrong button, lol sorry :dumbass:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

caveman said:


> I wouldn't trust the engine or the tranny to hold over 200HP. It is not a very strong car to start with.


It depends what engine/car he has, if he has an SER like in his nick and an SR20 engine, are you crazy? The tranny may not be extremely strong, but it can easily hold 200 hp. And the engine? 200hp is nothing on a boosted SR20.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ true, but us 1.6's on the other handdddddddddd....hahaha


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

02 sentra SER 2.5L CVTC
I don't want a whole shit load of power, with this place's turbo charger I get 250 hp on a car that I really like, enough for still good gas milage, and good power to play with, if I wanted a monster, I'd either get an 02 gt or cobra or the newest GTO and either super or turbo charge it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you definitely need to search on this one. it's been discussed many times on your specific engine. proilly the 3rd time this question has been asked within 3 days too. look around a bit before posing please


----------

